# will 08 evo x springs fit the Z31? (help hold rear suspension up)



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

so, I have a set of EVO x springs..(front and rear) im wondering if i could install the rear springs into the Z31 (semi-permanent) until i can save money to get new shocks/springs, or coilover swap for the car..


go ahead and flame me for this, I honestly don't care



I don't care for slamming my rear bump stops every time i go to leave a light cause the rear shocks/springs are screwed


the EVO x springs are 2.8 kg to 3.7 kg and about 15" in the box


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

well, after about an hour of research this morning, iv come up with this...

stock Z31 springs...(with out actually being able to look under the car and SEE the springs, im going by best guess

current front springs are

Wire Diameter: 13.9(0.547) Coil Diameter: 170(6.69) and Free length: 318.5(12.54)

my front Springs are about .6" wire diameter, 7 1/16 at the bottom/widest point, and just about 11 3/4" tall

not too sure those would fit the OEM struts

the rears however...

they are either...

#5 red-1 white-2 WD:	13.2(0.520) CD: 111.2(4.38) Height: 382(15.04)

or 

#11 green-1 yellow-2 WD: 13.3(0.524) CD: 111.3(4.38)	Height: 388(15.28)


Mine are...about 0.45 inches, 4 1/8" wide, and 1/8" under 14.5 inches with no weight on them. 

they are Progressive tho, fronts are not

all measurements taken from the most-outside part of the spring, AND with a Tape measure...i don't have a micrometer to get into the tiny digits..and i have a issue with numbers so i normally just go by the tenth digit...


i think i can make the rears work, tho i doubt the fronts will work.. (which the fronts are good anyway)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why not just contact a salvage yard and get a used set of rear springs? i cant imagine they are that expensive from a salvage yard.


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

cause i have no job, and the pick and pull (cheapest) rapes for price on some stuff...a rusted hood is flat rate $200 and i figure, since i have a set of springs..ill make the rears work. they are as strong as the Z31 stock ones for the 87 year


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i can understand that. heres what i would look at, even though you have the measurements - do the springs fit comfortably in the perches - top and bottom? are you going to be able to make sure they dont pop out? theres 2 outcomes here - if they fit. either the ride will be stiff or it will be soggy. i dont know what the spring rates are between the 2, but thats what youre looking at.


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

the evo springs are progressive, 2.7kg to 3.8kg

the stock Z31 springs are 188.2 IN/LB

the evo springs are softer at 2.7, but a little harder at full compression

here are the conversions 

2.5 = 133
3.0 = 168
3.5 = 196
4.0 = 224

tho the actual springs are probably around 105in/lb..the rear end just drops to the ground when you touch the gas


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

i just gotta find out how to drop the rear suspension to exchange the springs


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Haynes manual has the instructions. It's very simple.


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, i found it, it looks different from mine tho..granted iv never taken the back wheels off and looked tho..


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Maverick_124 said:


> yeah, i found it, it looks different from mine tho..granted iv never taken the back wheels off and looked tho..


Then how can you say they look different?


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

cause i looked under the back bumper, and glanced at them to see any difference between mine, and OEM..


----------

